# Competitive Edge Labs Lawsuit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Competitive Edge Labs Lawsuit Men claim dietary supplement M-drol caused liver problems, sue maker and distributor By John Suayan, Galveston Bureau GALVESTON – A Houston law firm has filed a pair of suits against a Virginia dietary supplement manufacturer on behalf of two men who complained of liver problems as a result of taking a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

